# CPT 46934 (deleted code) Hemorrhoid



## CoderinJax (Aug 26, 2009)

CPT 46934 (deleted code) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the 2008 Professional Edition CPT book, code 46934 stated : "Destruction of hemorrhoids; any method; internal".

Here's the question:
The physician removed 3 hemorrhoids using microcurrent electrolysis (Not IRC). Does he get the code 1x or all 3x? I cannot find anything definitive, only bits and pieces from different sites offering their opinions. I read the Coding Institute document that was attached from an earlier question, but that is just someone's opinion. Anything have anything in hard evidence from the AMA regarding how many times on one Service Date this code can be billed?
I say Doc only gets it once, but Doc says he gets it all 3x. Who's correct?


----------

